# Manuelle Objektive an AF Kamera



## dagerano (16. November 2003)

Hallo liebe Forennutzer,

kan mir von euch bitte jemand sagen, an welchen modernen AF-Spiegelreflexkameras man auch manuelle Objektive anschließen kann? Habe eine Pentacon Six mit entsprechenden Objektiven, einen Adapter an Nikon, Canon usw. kann man wohl bekommen.

Danke 
Dagerano


----------



## ralfoview (17. November 2003)

Hi,

Ich kann Dir nur von Nikon Af's sagen, daß da alle manuellen Objektive von Nikon selbst und mit Adapter die von Fremdherstellern passen. Allerdings funktioniert dann die Nikon 3D-Mehrfeld Belichtungsmessung nicht. Dazu brauchst Du die entsprechenden AFD Objektive. 

Integral und Spot - Messung funktionieren aber normal.

Grüße

r


----------



## Beppone (20. November 2003)

Hi

neben Nikon F kann das auch das Pentax-Bajonett. Da lassen sich K und KA-Objektive nutzen (und das auch an der neuen *ist D-Spiegelreflex mit 6MP..)

Bep


----------

